
Clinkle Raises $25M Seed Round - samolang
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/clinkle-raises-celebrity-filled-25m-round-as-it-gears-up-to-eliminate-the-physical-wallet/
======
NirDremer
Even with the best team, best idea & amazing execution prior to raising money
$25M is crazy..

------
ganeumann
What's different here than at the other peer-to-peer mobile payment apps?

~~~
samolang
Sounds like they have two goals. One, make adoption as easy as possible for
merchants. Two, make the experience not suck (we're used to cash and credit
cards so the experience has to be better than using them).

